# North Side H-Town Mini Herf



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well we have a young punk that lives on the North Side of town and can't make it to most of our herfs because of his age, to young for Robusto's. So I decide it was time to take a herf to him so I could finaly say hi in person ans share a smoke. We meet at Elite Cigars which is really in The Woodlands inside a truck stop gas station. Yeah you heard right. But they have a nice size humidor with GREAT prices on a lot of their cigars. A nice smoking lounge with a flat screen TV (when you can figure out how to make it work) and a poker table. Ok the bad thing is, yes its inside a gas station. Yeah you can buy all the beer you want to but you can't drink it there! We couldn't get the TV to work the first half we was there (forget about any help). And we where there Sunday night so even though the humidor is open there is nobody there to help you if you need it. The picture of the cigar is a ITC 10yr that mikedaddy was working on, nice ash!


1. tx_tuff (Frank), jonjonmacky (Jonathan), and mikedaddy (Mike)
2. Darren's Goiva (Melanie), and SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE (Darren)
3. ITC 10 yr showing off her ash
4. My birthday smokes
5. Me, Jonathan, and Mike


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

You guys must literally live in the cigar shops down there in Texas!!!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

sorry i missed you guys =/


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

No offense but Mike looks a lot like Danny Bonaduce. Actually the three of you look like the partridge family.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> No offense but Mike looks a lot like Danny Bonaduce. Actually the three of you look like the partridge family.


None taken but WTF!! LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

maybe a very strong cigar will fix jon jon's hat!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> maybe a very strong cigar will fix jon jon's hat!


I think he just needs some aging! Maybe we should lock him up in a big humi. How long do you think it will take? LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I think he just needs some aging! Maybe we should lock him up in a big humi. How long do you think it will take? LOL


It depends on the RH level! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You crack me up man! Hey you may want to call in sick tomorrow or Wed just to play it safe!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

*Just to set the record straight*

It's Darren's Godiva and her name is Melody not Melanie.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I see all the ITC 10th seem to be the same, stuffed full of tobacco. The three I've smoked so far are tightly packed, but still smokable and you get a great ash.

Here's a shot of the last one I smoked.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I see all the ITC 10th seem to be the same, stuffed full of tobacco. The three I've smoked so far are tightly packed, but still smokable and you get a great ash.
> 
> Here's a shot of the last one I smoked.


Holy SHit Tim!!!! LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> You crack me up man! Hey you may want to call in sick tomorrow or Wed just to play it safe!


I'm gonna take my chances...  ... being the LK and all... lol


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> It's Darren's Godiva and her name is Melody not Melanie.


Hey Darren sorry bout the name, I know a melanie and just screwed up. And her CL name that was just a miss type! Next time you see me you can just slap me upside the head and we will be even.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I'm gonna take my chances...  ... being the LK and all... lol


Its no big deal, just a congrats on the kids


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I think if he's old enough to smoke, and old enough to have a child he should be allowed into Robusto's. JUST MHO! Please don't flame me either.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey we didn't make the State drinking laws LOL


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------

